# Clyde, Walt D, or Surf Cat



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Need guide spacing for a lami GSB 1202L casting version. 
Thanks
Jeb


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Sorry, can't help, haven't built on that one, maybe one of the other guys have.


Regards,

SC


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I built one a long time ago. I will check and see if I have entered the spacing in my log book but it might have been before I started keeping the log book.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Jebson38,

I haven't built on that blank either but I can give you something similar. all maesurements are from the tip in inches

8
17.5
29.5
44.5
63.5

I'm not sure where the lami splits but I generally don't like the first guide closest to the reel on the bottom half, so I usually play around with the guide size until I can get it on the top section.

Hope this gives you a starting point; maybe Clyde can help you if he's built on that blank.

Walt


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Walt's looks more like a spinning set up to me, do a search for the guide spacing for the rainshadow 1267, pretty recent thread, it'll be close, similar actions. Haven't built one in a long time & can't find the notes.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

refer to fuji's website as basis for guide placement. then do static testing making sure the line doesn't touch the rod when loaded.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I can't find it in my log book either. I agree with Clyde very close to a RS1267, that should get you close to start with. A static deflection test and some test casting will get you where they need to be.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Guide Spacing*

If you're going to run a static displacement test after you put the guides on why not use the static displacement test to place the guides in the first place?

That way, the guides will be placed based on that particular blank, not some generic spacing chart.

Spacing charts are based on averages. They haven't seen your blank, reel, casting style or anything else. Also a point to remember is that Fuji sells guides. The more the merrier.

There's a good explanation of how to set up a rod over in the Rodmaker Library.

I have gone through many guide placement methods over the years but keep coming back to the static displacement method.

Have a happy New Year and good building in 2008.
C2


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Thanks all*

Clyde found the 1267 posting. Oh and the Blue yonder is smooth as silk.


----------

